# American black Walnut chair



## merlin (8 Apr 2017)

I've nearly finished making a chair out of Abw and given it 2 coats of Osmo Poly x oil, it looks pretty good but do I dare give it another coat?

The tin says 2 possibly 3 coats but from memory when I used it before it doesn't seem to like the 3ed coat.

Merlin


----------



## AndyT (8 Apr 2017)

Last time I used PolyX was on a bread bin from alder. I did give it three coats but the second two I wiped on (rather than brushing) and the difference between two and three was pretty minimal.

But I think this is one of those cases where the only person who can judge what looks right, on your wood, is you.
Have you got any offcuts from the project?
It's not too late to put three coats on a scrap of the same wood and see what you think.

(Note to self: next time I am finishing a project, I'll finish some offcuts at the same time, so I will be ready to do a similar test.)


----------



## Cordy (8 Apr 2017)

Any chance of a photo merlin ?
Please


----------



## merlin (8 Apr 2017)

Thanks Andy, you are right - I should have coated up some scrap but but but.

I am going to settle for 2 coats as it looks ok plus it's a birthday present for tomorrow so a bit worried about drying. 

Will post a finished chair photo later.

Merlin


----------



## merlin (9 Apr 2017)

Here's a photo, I will do a sequence of work later as off course no photos it didn't happen.

Merlin


----------



## memzey (9 Apr 2017)

Mate that looks amazing. I wouldn't change a thing. It's perfect as is.


----------



## Alexam (9 Apr 2017)

WOW! That looks superb. Well done. =D> =D> =D> 
Malcolm


----------



## AndyT (9 Apr 2017)

The finish looks good from here, as does everything else about it.
Is there a special reason for the portcullis? Is it carved from solid or does it have lots of little joints?


----------



## ED65 (9 Apr 2017)

That looks super Merlin. If the photos are a good match to what you're seeing in the flesh I think you can leave it as-is.


----------



## Cordy (9 Apr 2017)

Fantastic =D> 
Absolute mega quality


----------



## merlin (10 Apr 2017)

Thanks all for the kind remarks.
The Portcullis is made from different parts halved with m&t ends, the chain was welded together.
It resembles the Wallingford on Thames Emblem.

Merlin


----------



## Sheffield Tony (11 Apr 2017)

I've been away so couldn't comment earlier, but as far as finish goes I'd be pretty pleased with that and leave well alone !

Good to see some more chairmaking on here. Merlin, you obviously work to a very high standard, can I be cheeky and plead with you to share some photos as you go along when you make the next one, I'd be interested to see more of your methods and how they differ from my ... erm, more rustic approach !


----------



## transatlantic (11 Apr 2017)

Amazing! .. can you go through the finishing process you used? how it was applied? what abrasive you used etc?


----------



## custard (11 Apr 2017)

I use Osmo on ABW regularly. Three coats is the minimum, and you'll still see additional benefit from a fourth or even a fifth.

This is matt Osmo on rippled ABW, I think I used four coats as the ripple effect is similar to end grain and drinks up any finish.


----------



## Cordy (11 Apr 2017)

Abbreviations, as a learner 

ABW; is that American Black Walnut ?

The cut list here shows

2 Arm bldps 7⁄8" x 6" x 41⁄2" 

What does bldps mean to woodworkers ?


----------



## transatlantic (11 Apr 2017)

Cordy":5zzdshzc said:


> Abbreviations, as a learner
> 
> ABW; is that American Black Walnut ?
> 
> ...




Arm buildup pieces I think.



> Now you need to work on the arms. First
> glue the arm buildup pieces to the front of
> the arms.


----------

